# How to deactivate email field in Excel 2010?



## minbox (Jan 16, 2010)

How can I deactivate the email field permanantly (marked with red pen in picture) in Excel 2010? This problem is only when I have Outlook 2010 open at the same time. If I close Outlook 2010 and re-open the Excel sheet --> email field is gone


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You need to go into the QAT (Quick Access Toolbar) in Excel and add the '_send to mail recipient'_ icon if it's not already showing.

Then you can toggle on/off the email header fields using that icon in the QAT on the spreadsheet.


----------

